# Problem Steam: Supreme Commander



## malleus (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

habe vor kurzem das Spiel mal wieder aus meiner Steam-Bibliothek runtergeladen. Doch leider startet es nicht. Es erscheint auch keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges. Habe darauf hin den Steamsupport kontaktiert.War aber leider auch keine große Hilfe.
Sowohl das Ausführen als Administrator oder auch die Aktualisierung von DirectX brachten kein Erfolg.
Einmal als das Spiel von mir auf Fehler geprüft wurde (keine Fehlermeldung) lief das Spiel. Wie gesagt hat das nur einmal geklappt.
Ach ja, einmal kam eine Meldung: das Spiel konnte nicht gestartet werden weil es bereits läuft ????
Hätte vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee ? Ups, beinahe vergessen nutze Windows 7 (Computer neu im März 2013 gekauft)

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2013)

Nun, unter den Systemvoraussetzungen steht auf der Shopseite: "Betriebssystem: Windows® XP Service Pack 2, Windows® Vista"

Sprich: Win 7 wird offiziell nicht unterstützt

Bei Problemfällen mit Steam Spielen ist das entsprechende Forum immer eine gute Idee:
Supreme Commander General Discussions :: Steam Community

zB gibt es dort den Hinweis "Bei WIn7 kann man es durch den Kompatibilitätsmodus starten."


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2013)

Jep, bei mir ist das auch so auf Steam. Wenn ich Supreme Commander so starten will, dann geht es auch nicht. Wenn ich aber den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf z.B. Windows XP (Service Pack 3) stelle, dann funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Hoffe, dass es bei malleus auch funktionieren wird.


----------



## malleus (4. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ähm, ist mir ein bischen peinlich zu fragen: Wie genau funktioniert das mit Kompatibilitätsmodus ?


----------



## Worrel (4. Mai 2013)

Siehe hier: Programme im Windows Kompatibilitätsmodus starten und ausführen?


----------



## malleus (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich schon wieder . Klappt irgendwie nicht. Habe Steam (bei Supreme Comm.war dies nicht möglich) auf Windows XP umgestellt. Doch das Spiel startet immer noch nicht.


----------



## Worrel (4. Mai 2013)

Such mal in_ \Steam\steamapps\common_ nach dem Supreme Unterordner und darin nach einer .exe Datei oder "Anwendung". Dort solltest du den Kompatibilitätsmodus auswählen können.


----------



## malleus (4. Mai 2013)

Hurra, Hurra. Es hat geklappt.

Vielen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2013)

malleus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> 
> Ähm, ist mir ein bischen peinlich zu fragen: Wie genau funktioniert das mit Kompatibilitätsmodus ?


 
Du brauchst Dich nicht schämen. Du kannst hier alles fragen. 
Schön, dass es funktioniert hat. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Spiel.


----------

